# Happy Thanksgiving in Canada



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

To all the Canadian members, wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving.

Family wise it's been a difficult year for us losing my mom, aunt and a close family friend. Farm wise its been a good year with very strong hay sales and good cattle prices. Crops are in storage and the yearlings were sold before the 18" snowfall earlier this week. Fall tillage to finish and fertilizer to go down but lots of time for that when the snow melts. Time to go enjoy a nice sunny day!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Ray....mine is 90 and not in the best of health, spend as many hours as I can with her....God bless our Mothers


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to yall. No matter what life throws, I never have to search far to find something for which I am thankful. It is a good thing to do on the worst of days; that is when it is the hardest, but best for my mental state. Again, Happy Thanksgiving.

Mark

...is turkey and punkun (also called "pumpkin) pie the tradition there?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to Y'all up their.. Have a pecan pie as a snack...


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to Y'all up their.. Have a pecan pie as a snack...


Never seen a pecan pie. Something new to try!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to yall. No matter what life throws, I never have to search far to find something for which I am thankful. It is a good thing to do on the worst of days; that is when it is the hardest, but best for my mental state. Again, Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...is turkey and punkun (also called "pumpkin) pie the tradition there?


Turkey, stuffing, ham, cabbage rolls, brussel sprouts, carrots, asparagus, potatoes, yams, apple and pumpkin pie. Enough leftovers for a couple days. Love holidays for the food!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Never seen a pecan pie. Something new to try!


A Pecan pie fresh out of the oven with new crop pecans is hard to beat....add a scoop of old fashioned vanilla ice cream and you have a recipe for Southern delight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> A Pecan pie fresh out of the oven with new crop pecans is hard to beat....add a scoop of old fashioned vanilla ice cream and you have a recipe for Southern delight.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'll second that, along with letting your belt out another notch or two and you might want to steer clear of the scales for a couple of days (don't ask how I would know that, BTW ). But it's like you went to heaven. 

Larry


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Vol said:


> A Pecan pie fresh out of the oven with new crop pecans is hard to beat....add a scoop of old fashioned vanilla ice cream and you have a recipe for Southern delight.
> 
> Regards, Mike


To make my neighbors happy we use walnuts, a lot of times. But with grapes being the in crop locally and the years long drought killing walnut trees probably nobody cares anymore. Put 2 scoops of ice cream on the dairy farmers need any help we can give.

An a belated best wishes for are Canadian members.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Was a great turkey day in the east. Finished clearing a half acre that I started 5 years ago and had some neighbours over to enjoy the fire of all the limbs and junk.


----------

